# Explaining your poison...



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

For folks who don't own a dog, much less a working dog, many don't understand the reason I do what I do. Don't care what you do; training for PSA, APPDA, SDA, Ring, PPD, or sport Schutzhund is something many do not have the time or dedication to do each week. The NEED to bond with the dog is something that I wish the week away for just to train on Sunday. Decoying and watching my dogs develop is something most pet people can't figure out! It is LIFE!

How do you explain your passion/poison to others who try and reject the need or the cost in time and money? As an educational tool for others, what is your "sales" pitch for the dog venue you are train for and breed you own?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> For folks who don't own a dog, much less a working dog, many don't understand the reason I do what I do. Don't care what you do; training for PSA, APPDA, SDA, Ring, PPD, or sport Schutzhund is something many do not have the time or dedication to do each week. The NEED to bond with the dog is something that I wish the week away for just to train on Sunday. Decoying and watching my dogs develop is something most pet people can't figure out! It is LIFE!
> 
> How do you explain your passion/poison to others who try and reject the need or the cost in time and money? As an educational tool for others, what is your "sales" pitch for the dog venue you are train for and breed you own?


By "others" who do you mean? Family, friends, general public?

My family doesn't get it. They were overbearing and very difficult, insisting that the stunt dogs were a costly liability and they volunteered (multiple times) to pay to have them euthanized! They were shocked that I was able to place the dogs with stunt dog performers almost immediately when I no longer had the time or money to maintain them. Since then, I've gotten some media attention and they've backed down. They've commented on the value of having well-trained dog (versus your average pet dog).

My friends are people who are very into dogs and dog training, or don't know very much about what I do.

The value of a Service Dog is generally accepted. The time and cost of training is a frequent question - and people seem to be surprised by the answers, but agree that it's worth it.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't explain it to others. Most will never understand. I get this question." Why would want to train your dog to bite someone" I don't bother anymore


----------



## Jackie Mulligan (Mar 15, 2009)

Unless someone specifically asks, I don't. Joe Schmo generally could care less about working dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't breed, sell or train (rarely) for others so I feel no need to explain why I do things. 
My wife and kids know that planning a birthday party for one of the grankids had better be late in the day if (usually) it's done on a Saturday. That's one of my training days. They know that nothing is scheduled on my training days without consulting with me. 
They all know I would rather play with my dogs then get free Super bowl or World Series tickets.
That's not me being an ass. It's just who I am and all accept that.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

my answer depends on who's asking and their true level of interest. usually i just say i train in a sport that involves OB, tracking and protection work. like someone else said, most ppl just aren't that interested.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> what is your "sales" pitch for the dog venue you are train for and breed you own?


Like Flip Wilson used to say, The devil made me do it


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

> How do you explain your passion/poison to others who try and reject the need or the cost in time and money? As an educational tool for others, what is your "sales" pitch for the dog venue you are train for and breed you own?


Simple answer is that I don't anymore. 

My parents don't understand working dogs like I thought they did. They have no clue why Judge is so high strung and my dad recently called him Dumb. They don't understand that there is a difference in the way they are raised and that there are better methods of things nowadays. They don't understand that getting bit is part of the game and if you can't handle an accidental bite from your dog every now and then, you probably shouldn't be doing bite sports. 

It frustrates me to no end and I get really irritated and my feelings hurt all at once. They think that Judge is too high strung and stupid and that I'm too hard on him(I make him listen). They just don't understand and neither of my parents have ever taken the time to come to training and really see what it is about. 

Courtney


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

My folks are pretty good about my EXUBERANT dogs. They are the only ones that can take care of Abe when I am gone, really limits my vacations. Most other people either don't get it or show some interest but not enough to bother watching. :? 

What I do not like is people coming over and trying to tell my dogs to sit or down or off. They think my dogs are not trained. LOL Well trained just no manners.  I have the dogs put away most of the time now when I have company.


Answer to the original question:

My dogs kept me sane last year when things fell apart. Without them here and working them at the club, I would not have bounced back near as fast.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Tina Rempel said:


> My folks are pretty good about my EXUBERANT dogs. They are the only ones that can take care of Abe when I am gone, really limits my vacations. Most other people either don't get it or show some interest but not enough to bother watching. :?
> 
> What I do not like is people coming over and trying to tell my dogs to sit or down or off. They think my dogs are not trained. LOL Well trained just no manners.  I have the dogs put away most of the time now when I have company.
> 
> ...



My mom takes care of him if I have to leave. 

Yeah, my dog is well trained and he has some manners but I don't care if he jumps on people or whatever. He is my dog and he works really really well. 

I've started keeping him away from my other family members because of this. It really frustrates me. 

My dogs are the only thing keeping me sane and from losing my mind right now. 

Courtney


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, it's hard....I try to keep my explanations minimalist unless someone really shows interest. In terms of meeting people/family, no one understands that dogs can be well trained, yet still jump up. My parents have expressed interest in taking Mako off my hands (I'm moving back into the city - yay, better access to bite training and a better job) because they are convinced I can't handle my dogs in the city. They seem to think that any of Mako's "problems" just require lots of walks and firm discipline. The fact that she is a working line Malinois and that she is just some sort of badly trained pet quality show line lab is COMPLETELY lost on them. I also hate it when people try to copy me and use my French commands to tell my dogs to sit etc....my dogs are bilingual and will sit on the English for this reason - my parents were bellowing assis at my dogs the other day - my dad complaining because Mako only had eyes and ears for me (uh, yeah Dad, you think). Oh well, what can you do.....
But I do answer questions if people ask, but they just don't get it. I work in the veterinary industry (where behavior and training is remarkably under - educated) so I get the "but why would you train dogs to bite people" a lot!!!!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Sam Bishop said:


> They seem to think that any of Mako's "problems" just require lots of walks and firm discipline.


:lol: My brother thinks it is a major issue that my dogs are ready to work and not happy chilling out when out of a crate.  He tries to go all Cesar Millan and I get PISSED OFF. That stuff has a place, but no one comes into my house and tries to be MY dog's leader!



Sam Bishop said:


> I also hate it when people try to copy me and use my French commands to tell my dogs to sit etc....my dogs are bilingual and will sit on the English for this reason - my parents were bellowing assis at my dogs the other day - my dad complaining because Mako only had eyes and ears for me (uh, yeah Dad, you think). Oh well, what can you do.....!


I teach my dogs that their name means come to me. It was an accidental find - but super cool. I was on bedrest and my mom was coming over and taking care of the dogs for me. She would call the puppy (now deceased) to come and the dog would spin around and come to ME. Now I intentionally train it.

The result is a dog that is friendly and social, but so completely uninterested in other people.

Occassionally I get a comment about being hard on my dog and I have a great explanation. Being that the dog is being trained for mobility tasks, if the dog fails to perform, someone could get hurt. Nobody argues with that!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Don't have to explain it. My friends and family accept that I prefer to spend the majority of my time in the company of my dogs training in what they see as a rather obscure and peculiar sport, but they still love me.


----------



## Shaan Mocke (Apr 12, 2009)

I think people who have passion about a sport understand. I mean, I can't see the point of following a little white ball around a golf course all day but others love it. I jump horses over painted poles and make them walk, trot and canter in circles for ages to get things perfect. Very boring for the person on the ground watching you perfect your stuff and probably they will never understand, but the feeling of rapport between you and your animal when things click and go right, wow, nothing can ever match that. Ever.

Yeah. \\/


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

None of my friends and family understand why I love being a K9 Officer. 

I can't possibly explain what it feels like when your in a dark alley and your K9 partner tells you there's a badguy hiding nearby and watching all the hard work you both put into that moment payoff . Only my fellow K9 handlers understand that rush and how addicting it is .


----------



## Tammy Cohen (Dec 21, 2008)

I think action speaks louder then words, people who actually see the dogs work seem to have a much better understanding and more respect for the work. People can't help but be impressed by a well trained dog. Most people think the pet star tv show is amazing. Once people see the dog in action and are baffled by how well the dog listens you can explain how much time and effort goes into it.
We do demos sometimes, most spectators are just speechless and in awe of the work but you will inevitably get the "why would you train a dog to bite people". I think my trainer handles them quite nicely. He explains that it's part of the sport/ police training and goes on to explain that a dog with a sturdy foundation in obedience and bite training learns exactly when and where it is appropriate to bite and not to bite. So you if you have a dog that may be inclined to bite you are essentially teaching it not to. 
Sounds good in theory anyway, right? It's usually good enough for most people. :razz: 
Then there are others who think it's abusive to the dog, if you point out how happy the dog is to be doing it and they still don't understand, then they can go sit and spin. Those people are actually why I decided not to do any bite training with my pitbull, while I think he would enjoy it I don't want my boy to be responsible for any more negativity associated with the breed by ignoramuses!  

As for my friends and family..I think they have decided to stop asking why I do anything I do long ago, otherwise they will have to sit through an hour long diatribe. They know what I do, they respect my wishes and don't touch my dogs and everyones happy.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Tammy Cohen said:


> As for my friends and family..I think they have decided to stop asking why I do anything I do long ago, otherwise they will have to sit through an hour long diatribe. They know what I do, they respect my wishes and don't touch my dogs and everyones happy.


AHAHHAHA - EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> For folks who don't own a dog, much less a working dog, many don't understand the reason I do what I do. Don't care what you do; training for PSA, APPDA, SDA, Ring, PPD, or sport Schutzhund is something many do not have the time or dedication to do each week. The NEED to bond with the dog is something that I wish the week away for just to train on Sunday. Decoying and watching my dogs develop is something most pet people can't figure out! It is LIFE!
> 
> How do you explain your passion/poison to others who try and reject the need or the cost in time and money? As an educational tool for others, what is your "sales" pitch for the dog venue you are train for and breed you own?


Like I tell my mother "you don't NEED to understand it and I don't have to JUSTIFY it to you, so get the **** over it!" Some people are too worried about what others do or how they spend their money. Don't worry about what I spend in dogs food, gas or vet bills, IT'S MY $ for Gods sake! I'll throw it in the trash can if I feel like it. I'm glad this topic came up, so I can see I'm not the only one who has to deal with this crap.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Michelle. I'm SOOOOO sorry you can't manage money AND you need to throw it in the trash can. Please call me the next time so I can lighten the load and remove a few $100s!!!!! LOL\\/


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh yes Howard, this is a HUGE problem. I am falling over the bills and always kicking them out of the way. I can barely see my monitor through the stacks on my desk. :---)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I just stopped giving a **** what anyone else thinks. Too many people want to put the block on what you are trying to say or do with how you should be concerned about someone elses FEELINGS.

If I say **** you, and am walking across the room with my hands in fists, my intent is probably not to give you a hug.

If I say **** you, and start laughing, my intent is probably not to punch you in the mouth, or to set you on fire. 

Since there seem to be less and less people that get this, I just stopped giving a ****.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm really glad to see that I'm not the only one that deals with this crap. 

I think for me, it hurts my feelings when my dad is a jerk about it and since when I get my feelings hurt I get pissed off, I just end up uber PO'ed. 

I live for training on saturdays. I love it. I love decoying, working my dog and seeing the others and their dogs progress. Watching my dog do something for the first time and getting it is really rewarding for me. I've given up trying to get my family interested in what I do. That's why I come here! 

Jeff, When can I move in? lol lol lol 

Courtney


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Explaining dog training and decoying to someone who doesn't do it is as tough as trying to teach a pig to sing. It is also a big mistake to attempt to explain the passion of hunting to someone who doesn't. Getting up a three or four in the morning just isn't happening with most. Then, tell them to hand hump 5 dozen goose decoys a distance of 100 yards or so and all hell breaks loose. Or deer hunting on a November morning and you tell them to sit motionless, up a tree, for 4 hours, passing up lots of little deer, and having dozens of big brown eyes fixed on your location...they have you pegged!

Dogs and the pleasures they bring are but a small price and a freedom we enjoy. K-9 cops know the feeling when the dog hits on 5 grams of dope or a pound of pot, bird or waterdog folks know the feeling of seeing the first blind retrieve, and sport folks understand the OH MY GOD as the dog rolls the decoy into a heap! SAR and tracking folks understand the joy of finding the lost or finding closure with the missing, herding people love to see the woolies run their butts off when the stockdog is operating in high gear. 

Nope, let it be our little secret. We know! \\/


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> None of my friends and family understand why I love being a K9 Officer.
> 
> I can't possibly explain what it feels like when your in a dark alley and your K9 partner tells you there's a badguy hiding nearby and watching all the hard work you both put into that moment payoff . Only my fellow K9 handlers understand that rush and how addicting it is .


Can't add a thing to what Jim said. 

As a trainer, seeing "light come on" when the dog responds unassisted for the first time on dope or explosives. Not to mention that it's put a roof over my head, fed me, put two kids through college and allows me to play with my Cushman's. 

DFrost


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

And when the young dog or older pup understands about the B & H...it makes the decoy work and move. Now a monster has been created and the bulb burns brighter!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I've been on a busman's holiday but I can see things haven't changed around here - Howard your questions are still forthcoming - good so.

I feel, I sniff, I observe, I hear..... that's doggy f...... normal!!!

I don't explain to anybody what I'm feeling - no sense. But, when "anybody" comes up and starts asking questions I tell her/him to observe and feel and come back to ask more questions. 

As for friends and family - I'm already certified for the loony bin but in today's world I can't think of anything more exquisite.

You can't "make" a handler or a decoy - they have to make themselves by watching and asking. Some make it, some don't.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Gillian hard as nails! Grasshopper watch the Master and see...then learn to learn! :-$


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Miouw, miouw, miouw

But, filling learners' heads with complicated training methods before they even know what a dog is and how it learns, etc. is useless.

I learnt by watching and asking a load of questions and wasn't afraid to sound silly. It's a good way and I'm still watching and learning and making a fool of myself sometimes.

No one gets turned away for asking questions and, even if they don't bring the 100% solution they will get the learner on his way to thinking for himself part of the time, at least.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice points and THANKS for the information.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

When confronted by those who say "WTF?WHY?" or "isn't your dog trained yet?" I ask them what they are passionate about in their own lives.
Working my dog has re-introduced passion in my life. At times it is so frustrating, but when I succeed in teaching my dog something and he runs happily back to me-I am thrilled. Training has been such a trip for me. 

The truly clueless I don't have time for and don't waste my breath.


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

its difficult to get my fiance to understand let alone anybody else. like the OP said, i wish the days away waiting for training day.


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

Tammy Cohen said:


> As for my friends and family..I think they have decided to stop asking why I do anything I do long ago, otherwise they will have to sit through an hour long diatribe. They know what I do, they respect my wishes and don't touch my dogs and everyones happy.


i waited a long time for this to happen with my family haha


----------



## Brigita Brinac (Jun 29, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I don't breed, sell or train (rarely) for others so I feel no need to explain why I do things.
> My wife and kids know that planning a birthday party for one of the grankids had better be late in the day if (usually) it's done on a Saturday. That's one of my training days. They know that nothing is scheduled on my training days without consulting with me.
> They all know I would rather play with my dogs then get free Super bowl or World Series tickets.
> That's not me being an ass. It's just who I am and all accept that.



I LOVE IT!!!


----------

